# Woolton Hall - Liverpool - Sept 14



## Mr beady (Mar 7, 2015)

Nothing new to show I'm afraid, third time lucky for me at this particular building. Visited at daft twat o'clock after hearing it was open the previous day and not wanting to miss out again off we went. Afterwards me and Wakey lad had irn bru and space raider crisps for breakfast. 














































TA​


----------



## Wakey Lad (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice dem m8


----------



## Mr beady (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks Katylad


----------



## Wakey Lad (Mar 7, 2015)

Mr beady said:


> Thanks Katylad



Suggeh would be proud m8


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 8, 2015)

Lovely set of photos. Nice one.


----------



## krela (Mar 8, 2015)

Nicely done.


----------



## Mr beady (Mar 8, 2015)

Cheers. Certainly a interesting place


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 9, 2015)

Nice one, fantastic set of pics!


----------



## Dhavilland (Mar 9, 2015)

Do we know who owns the hall


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 9, 2015)

There's more than enough info on this thread to find that out!


----------



## Mr beady (Mar 9, 2015)

Dhavilland said:


> Do we know who owns the hall



sir derpington the third


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 9, 2015)

Dhavilland said:


> Do we know who owns the hall



The chap that originally saved the property, and still(?) lives in the grounds, sold the place to a development company. It was this company, who applied for and gained the planning permits that appeared in the latest Savills UK sales blurb a while back. If you really want to search out the end to this convoluted tale, look into the UK Land Registry records for the status of the sale.


----------



## Dhavilland (Mar 9, 2015)

Sorted cheers


----------



## smiler (Mar 9, 2015)

You earned your gourmet breakfasts, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------

